

Searching for "install IE8" on MSFT vs GOOG - smwhreyebelong

On live search, the first 3 search titles are : "Don't install IE8, Is it time to install IE8?, and Cannot Install IE8"<p>http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q=install+IE8<p>on GOOG, the first result is "Internet Explorer 8: Home page"<p>http://www.google.com/search?q=install+IE8<p>Interesting, I must say.
======
smwhreyebelong
Agreed that putting their own search results at the top might be considered
non-democratic, but if one searches specifically for one of their most recent
and supposedly awesome product they will promote and billions of people might
end up using, one would expect that would be the first search result at their
search engine. Apparently not!

